# Few possibility questions



## lawrencelomb (May 10, 2006)

Yes and hi all to fellow junior and senior bodybuilders.If u happen to stop by please help to answer my questions. There are few things i would like to know about bb, and much curiousity towrds it please answer my questions:

1.While bb made u fit,muscular and sexy abs,chstdo they turn ur bodyparts tat u wrk on hard?
2.I'started doing aerobics and simple stretches yoga,etc and would like to be flexible. However i would like to have built body as well. And since flexive people are mostly skinny, would it be possible to be flexible but hunky as well?

Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2006)

lawrencelomb welcome to IM! 

I don't think the amount of muscle has anything to do with flexibility.


----------



## lawrencelomb (May 11, 2006)

Really?Does that means you can be both?Cuz you know, i've just learning to stretch 120 degrees(feet), and would love to stretch 180 degrees. I hop just getting into bb won't interfere that.


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

Welocome to IM; what is your native language?


----------



## wholebody (May 12, 2006)

Being flexible is a help to bodybuilding. The more flexible you are the greater range of movement you have and in turn greater muscle development. The problem is when most people start bb they don't stretch enough (some times no at all) and they become stiff. To stay flexible you would have to stretch everyday, including every muscle you work out.

http://www.wholebody.com.au


----------

